# [Aporte] 100 + 100 Wrms Integrado en disipador



## tupolev

Hola Amigos, a ver que os parece este diseño, y como siempre lo hago, es montarlo y probarlo.
Es un diseño Japones, que encontre por hay y con buenas prestaciones.

El Pcb, por la cara de cobre.

El esquema de un canal (para el Pcb anterior seria el duplicado) y el esquema de la fuente + patillajes de los transistores utilizados.

Saludos


----------



## SPACE BOY

parece muy bueno ese modelo pero te digo una cosa:

no le afecta si uso un transformador de chapas E por q conseguir el nucleo del transformador toroidal creo q me va a ser dificil encontrar tal tipo.


----------



## tupolev

Puedes poner cualquiera de los dos.
Saludos


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana

y para que son los potenciometros


----------



## Francisco Galarza

luis_elpibeorellana dijo:
			
		

> y para que son los potenciometros



Con el primero ajustás el offset (la tensión de salida que queda cuando la entrada es 0V).
Con el de la derecha ajustás el bias (corriente de reposo de los transistores de salida para evitar distorciones por cruce).


----------



## gustavo moyano

una pregunta tengo un transformador de 36+36por 6 ampere me puede servir .


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Hola Tupolev, ¿ Has realizado este circuito ?, ¿ Lo ha construido alguien ?, ¿ Cuales son los valores de la corriente de reposo para ajustarlo ?. En fín más información por favor ya que es a priori un magnífico circuito y diseñado de una forma  muy compacta.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Nimer

Pregunto lo mismo que moyano...

Si tengo un transformador 36+36 de 6 amperes..
al rectificar voy a tener 50V de contínua.

Tengo que modificarle algo? (Los capacitores creo que son para 63v, conviene cambiarlos por unos mas grandes?)

Thanks!


----------



## Fogonazo

Sin ninguna clase de calculo ni análisis solo por intuición me parece que puede funcionar.

Pero si lo armas y revienta NO me hago cargo.

Los capacitores de fuente están bien.


----------



## Nimer

Te voy a buscar a liniers si revienta..

Si le pongo 50v, en vez de 42v debería darme más potencia..
No es por eso que lo hago, sino porque es mas comercial el transformador de 36v que el de 30v.

Lo de buscarte es mentira, una vez me perdí en liniers y la pasé muy mal


----------



## tupolev

Tengo un toroidal de Rs Componetes de 35 + 35  225 va. voy a probarlo este fin de semana y os diré como quedé. Creo que no pasará nada, solo que tendrá un poco más de potencia en la salida (los transistores que lleva, no van cortos en el voltaje, llegariamos a los 100 v. que es el maximo de los TIP29C y TIP30C).
Se me olvidaba, los TIP29C y TIP30C deben de llevar disipador.
He fabricado varios de estos, con modificaciones en los formatos en los PCB y nunca he tenido problemas con ellos, pasaré algunas fotos de como quedarón los últimos.


----------



## Selkir

eii Tupolev, ¿ya tienes alguna foto del montage? Esque me gustaria construirlo pero primero quiero ver como queda jeje


----------



## tupolev

Aqui teneis otra forma del PCB de 100 + 100 y los ajustes.
Saludos


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

de setiembre a la fecha nadie a armado este amplificador? si hay información de algo o fotos u observaciones de su armado bienvenida sea, ,esta sencillo de armar y me guataria , gracias


----------



## zopilote

Yo to tengo en primera lista, lo que deseo es colocarle otro par de transistores para llegar sobrado a 100W, la placa original tiene 24,6X9,63 cms, voy a ver como variar su placa para agregar un par más.


----------



## jechu094

tengo un transformador de -/+ 22volts y 2 amperes. este esta unido a un puete de diodos donde cada diodo  es de 100v y 3A y dos capacitores de 4700microfarad   aqui esta la pagina:shttp://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp20st/fuente.gif

mi pregunta es puedo usar esta fuente, que modificaciones tendria que hacerle para hacerla funcionar.

gracias por su respuesta


----------



## kevinch3

Totalmente me decidi por este.. iba a hacer el melody... pero tupolev posteó el pcb.. que me hizo cambiar de idea...
Saludos


----------



## zopilote

Estuve haciendo el PCB  de Tupolev y me di con un error en la ultima placa que posteo(donde estan los ajustes que mensiona), en las chapas integradas estan bien. Solo hago esa observación  por que lo estoy armando.


----------



## Pablo16

Me parece que encontre otro error. Puede que me haya equivocado pero creo que hace falta una pieza en la segunda placa, en la derecha. Esta marcado en amarillo. NO ESTOY SEGURO


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

El segundo error no es tal, está bien ya que es un PUENTE de hilo lo que crees que es un componente. En cambio el primer error sí lo es, según el esquema teórico el condensador de 100 NF va entre el emisor y el colector. Por otro lado en el esquema teórico hay otro error. La red de boucherot, condensador de 47 NF en serie con resistencia de 8.2 Ohm 1 watt que se conecta a la salida para junto a la bobina corregir la impedancia del altavoz, esa red de resistencia y condensador en serie, va desde la salida de audio A MASA y no a la rama negativa de la alimentación. Insisto como ya dije hace mucho tiempo en este mismo foro ¿ Ha hecho alguien éste circuito ?. Saludos.


----------



## Pablo16

Gracias Juan Carlos. No me pasó por la cabeza que fuera P de Puente jejeje


----------



## tupolev

Hola amigos, he revisado los errores que se comentaron en el segundo PCB y cierto que estaba lo del condensador de 100 nF y ha sido corregido en este otro PCB.
Del 100 + 100 he hecho varias versiones del los PCB, pero de este último ni lo revisé y os doy gracias por ello, por la resistencia de 8.2 ohms. en serie con el condensador de 47 nF, esto está bién, entre la salida y los 0 voltios (GND).


----------



## tupolev

Hola Juan Carlos, si que se ha hecho este ó si no mira la foto.
Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Hola Tupolev, paisano mío, te escribo desde Valencia. ¡¡¡ Que calidad tienen tus montajes !, impresionante la presentación, el cableado, etc.. Por cierto veo que has utilizado la segunda versión del pcb y has realizado una batería de transistores en otro pcb para así refrigerarlos correctamente. ¿ Que previo has usado ?. En fín aunque sea darte faena ( lo siento ) el amplificador que publicas en la foto es un circuito muy completo, power amp, preamp, disipación forzada, creo que protecciones y retardos también. Si eres tan amable, podías publicar todo el compendio. Gracias y un abrazo.


----------



## tupolev

Un abrazo Juan Carlos, ahora paso el PCB último actualizado y además el PCB de los finales, como va montado en la foto.

Más fotos y el previo que he utilizado (que ya lo habia posteado).
Saludos


----------



## gonpa

pues tupolev te kedo excelente! y una pregunta mas como suena!? me gustaria usarlo para poner musica y queria algo que sea bien fiable 

cuantame!

salu2


----------



## tupolev

gonpa, armalo que te quedaras sorprendido y con la fiabilidad te digo algo, hace más ó menos 2 años que fabriqué 2 equipos como en la foto y los usan para disco movil (bodas, bautizos, comuniones, despedidas de soltero, etc. y nunca me dijerón nada malo de ellos.
Lo más importante de un amplificador es su refigeración, habras notado este como lo lleva.
Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Impresionante !.


----------



## gonpa

hola tupolev! tngo una pregunta, me llaman mucho la atensión tus pcb´s que programa usas?

por que yo uso el tango pcb y parece q los haces con ese porg.

gracias!


----------



## gonpa

hola tupolev estava diseñando el pcb en el proteus para mandar el archivo a que me hagan la plak ah un amigo ing que trabaja de eso y el inventa circuitos los inventa y todo eso pero...........me encontre que no le pones el cap de 1micro/50v en la entrada, no importa?


----------



## zopilote

No se coloca en la placa pues este es es uno de polipropileno o un MKT  son grandes para una mejor respuesta, son de cuatro cms por uno y medio de ancho, así que habrá que sugetarlo al chasis. Si no los encuentras esos barriles colocale un multicapas y hara lo suyo.


----------



## gonpa

buenas tupolev solo queria preguntarte si un transformador de 32+32 x 3A anda bien para el amplificador?

muchas gracias 

salu2!


----------



## tupolev

Hola gonpa, tiene que ser de 6 amp. Con el de 32+32 x 3A tienes solo para un canal.
Saludos


----------



## gonpa

gracias por la respuesta pero se me hace que va a ser complicado conseguirlo, ahora el pre que subiste ahi actualizado puedo hablar por el microfono y que siga sonando la musica? no recortara ni nada de eso? 

gracias!


----------



## tupolev

Cierto Gonpa, no recortará, si te fijas la señal no pasa por ese lugar.
Feliz Navidad


----------



## elmercito

Tupolev,ante nada felicitaciones por la calidad del trabajo...IMPRESIONANTE 100puntos!

Ya estoy en campaña consiguiendo los componentes...una consulta, los pcb que adjuntaste son escala 1:1, para saber si tengo que escalarlos a tamaño real.

Bueno saludos y buen 2008....cuando termine publico fotos...chau


----------



## vassillij

hola a todos!, la verdad imprecionante como quedo el trabajo realizado!.. jeje yo lo hice pero no me quedo tan prolijo como el que se publico, la cuestion es que ya lo tengo armado, pero quisiera saber como lo ajusto, ya entendi lo de la terminales, y como tengo que medir, pero ahora tengo que alimentar el circuito, verdad? y si es asi, con que voltaje lo alimento?, comento que tengo un transformador de 45-45volt de 3A, lo alimento con eso o con algo mas chico?, no se me quema el circuito?, gracias desde ya, espero anciosoo sus respuestas. ciao

aca subo la imagen que consegui


----------



## Fogonazo

Antes de quemar nada busca en el foro un post de un tal Fogonazo (Que se la pasa escribiendo puras wevadas) sobre puesta en marcha de etapas de potencia.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## DJ DRACO

Amigo, yo t doy un consejo, nunca ensambles un aparato si no sabes con q alimentarlo. Pero dependiendo del amplificador con esa fuente andara bien. debe poder proveer de 200w tranquilamente.


----------



## vassillij

muchas gracias fogonazo... ahora si me quedo claro, soy prinsipiante en esto, y el motivo por el cual me propuse hacer esto es para aprender, ya que es medio tedioso estudiar lo teorico sin aplicarlo a la ves en la practica, y bueno yo preguntaba porque resulta que cuando le conecto la fuente de 45-45 que creo que es la que va, se me quemaron unos transistores, y bueno nada ahora se que es lo que tengo que hacer. gracias!


----------



## vassillij

hola a todos! quiero comentar que hice el amplificador de 100+100W, lo ajuste y todo pero me ocurrio que cuando la prove con los parlantes se me quemo cuando le subi al volumen, les  cuento que lo que hice fue conectar el amplificador a la salida de la placa de audio de mi pc (una SOUND BLASTER LIVE) y reproduci un mp3 con el winamp, obviamente primero fui cauteloso y le sube un 10% el volumen nada mas, se esuchaba expetacular mejor un lujo, asique me atrevi a subirle el nivel de volumen un poco mas, casi la mitad, y seguia escuchandose como describi anteriormente, y luego un poco antes de llegar al maximo nivel de volumen se me queman los transistores tip y unas resistencias en serie a los transistores, la pregunta es ¿porque me sucedio esto? hasta antes de eso andaba un lujo le subo el volumen y se me quema ¿que error cometi?. gracias desde ya.


aca subo la imagen del circuito, los componentes afectados estan marcados con obalos de color rojo, (comento que nose si se afecto algun otro, de seguro que si).


----------



## pcloca

hola to soy pricipiante en audio pero me doy un poco de idea. yo construi el amplificador este por que me parecio muy bueno. lo tengo armado pero cando loc conecto los transistores de salida se calientan un monton. no tengo problemas para regular la tension de salida, o sea, 0 v pero la otra tension (no se como se llama) que se mide en la resistencia no baja de 1.33 v. si alguien puede responderme que pasa se lo agradesco. desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## juanma

Dos preguntas, no te acordas de que pagina lo bajaste, no?

Y la otra, dudo mucho conseguir los 2SC1015/1815 o 2SC1162 o los 2N5551/5401 (aunque estos ultimos seguro se consiguen), tenes idea de los reemplazos?
BD139, BF470, BD556, BC546, etc....

Saludos y excelente el montaje!


----------



## tupolev

Hola juanma, en www.ebay.com  los consigues todos y te los llevan a tu casa por correo.
Saludos


----------



## vendetta

Hola amigos quisiera realizar un amplificador para los altavoces de mi coche que son de 4 ohm bueno e estado mirando por internet y aqui y el tda que mas potencia desarrolla es el tda 2052
quisiera saber que tal es y si teneis alguno que sea capaz de desarrolar aun mas pues os lo agradeceria

Y dios dijo agase la luz y yo que soy el demonio invente el interruptor y la enciendo y la apago cada vez que me sale de ahy ...


----------



## DJ DRACO

Vasillij: primero un par de cositas sobre amplificador transistorizados (pasivos). Por más que no parezca, al igual q los integrados y otros elementos electronicos, los transistores disipan muchisimo calor. Primero fijate bien en el disipador. Si, ademas de eso, se quemaron los parlantes, seguramente fue pq a la salida de audio le llego corriente continua elevada. Otro posible problemita que puedes tener es que los resistores q limitan la tension de los transistores sean muy pequeños, necesites colocar valores superiores y de mayor potencia.

Ya indentificaste hasta donde avanzó la quemazón de tu amplificador? pues entonces debes revisarlo parte por parte y cambiar los componentes y volver a intentar.

suerte.


----------



## juanma

tupolev dijo:
			
		

> Hola juanma, en www.ebay.com  los consigues todos y te los llevan a tu casa por correo.
> Saludos



Tupolev, esta buena la idea, puse 2Sk150 pero no encontre nada.

Me podes decir como lo hiciste vos y cuanto es con gasto de envio (en U$S)?

Saludos!


----------



## eb7ctx

Hola, veo que tiene cierta tendencia a auto oscilar en ultrasonidos, yo le elevaría la capacidad de la entrada de 180 pf a 470 o 680 pf..estará un poco mas "retenido" por lo demás esta bien planteado


----------



## lalectronico

hola a todos! les cuento q me gusto el amplificador y quisiera saber si se le podra colocar un parlante de 4ohm, ya q en el esquema tiene en la salida uno de 8ohms

grasias!


----------



## tupolev

Hola juanma, los transistores 2SA1015 y 2SC1815 los puedes conseguir en www.futurlec.com
el primero cuesta 0.05 U$S y el segundo 0.06 U$S, los TIP29C y TIP30C también los tienen a 0.40 y 0.60 respectivamente, el 2SC1162 está en www.ebay.com.
Para comprar en www.futurlec.com haz la compra que quieras y te pasará al carrito, al final pulsa sobre new customers, rellena el formulario y tendras el importe total, con los gastos de envio  incluidos, copia todo el ticket final y lo envias a sales-futurlec.com (cambia el guión por la arroba), les haces un ingreso del total (yo lo hago con PayPal) y en pocos dias todo en casa.
Los gastos de envio son bastantes economicos y el embalaje de los componentes muy bueno, espero haberte ayudado.
Saludos


----------



## juanma

De seguro ayuda Tupolev! Muchas gracias.

Me voy a poner a ver las paginas.

Saludos


----------



## chabalin

hola a todos 

yo tambien tengo esa duda laletronico , a mi tembien me gusto este amplificador pero tengo un sub que es de 4 ohms y  no quiero meter la pata ,me podrian decir si se le pude poner a la salida un parlante de 4 ohms 

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## tupolev

Claro que se puede poner de 4ohms, sin problemas.
Saludos


----------



## corselman

y sirve para un home theater


----------



## ppaappoo

Hola, me gusta este proyecto, podrían poner las pcb y los layouts definitivos, con los arreglos y todo?

gracias


----------



## //matias//

hola amigos soy mastias y quiero armar ese amplificadoresito pero el problema que tengo es que no puedo consegir el transitor 2sc1162 no lo puedo encontrar por ningun lado, me pueden dar un remplazo cual? otra cosa en donde queda www.ebay.com queda en buenos aires? bueno desde ya muchas gracias espero sus respuesta.. 
otra cosa me impreciono to montaje tupolev. bueno suerte y gracias 
espero su respuesta lo mas pronto posible por favor .. gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

//matias// dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos soy mastias y quiero armar ese amplificadoresito pero el problema que tengo es que no puedo consegir el transitor 2sc1162 no lo puedo encontrar .......



Si estas hablando desde San Fernando Pcia de Bs.As.

http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/principal.htm



> 2SC1162	SI NPN AF/S-POW 35V 1.5A 10W 180M	$0.856




Si NO estas hablando desde San Fernando Pcia de Bs.As, has de cuenta que NO escribí nada.


----------



## //matias//

hola amigo gracias por los dato pero ahora mirando los esquematicos descubro un erro  te mando las fotos y me desis q pensas dale suerte gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

No estoy siguiendo el post, ¿Cual es el error que notas ?


----------



## //matias//

El erro es q  en el esquematico el capacitor de 100nf esta conectado en l apata emisor conector y en la placa de vista del cobre esta conectado emisor base  ya q debe estar conectado emisor conector y la base tiene q estar conectada al preset asi esta en el esquematico


----------



## Fogonazo

Te fijaste que hay 2 versiones de la placa.

Edit:
Estuve leyendo el post completo y el error ya se había comentado y solucionado con esta placa


----------



## //matias//

gracias amigo por todos los datos que diste.. sisi vi despues el error y empece abuscar los ajuste .. otra cosa tenes idea que regular puedo usar para regular la fuente a +15-15  es para alimentar la placa del pre.. otra cosa tengo el transformador de 30+30 de 6 amper me va a andar re bien para armar la fuente que lo alimenta a todo no ? el puente de diodo que se usa es de 25A y los capasitotes de 10000m ?


----------



## Fogonazo

Transformador de 15-0-15 500mA
Puente rectificador de 1,5A 200V
2 electrolíticos de 2200uF 25V
1 regulador positivo de 15V (LM7815)
1 regulador negativo de 15V LM7915
2 capacitores electrolíticos de 220uF 25V
2 capacitores cerámicos de 100nF


Si buscas en el foro encontraras el esquema para conectar todo esto, también lo encuentras en los datasheet de los reguladores

Si por el consumo del previo se llegaran a calentar los reguladores habrá que agregar 2 pequeños disipadores

En efecto un transformador de 30-0-30 6A con ese puente y esos capacitores andaran bien


----------



## //matias//

bueno amigo que te puedo desir gracias por todo.. una cosa vos lo hiciste al amplificador este ? tu anduvo ? suena bastante bien ? mira yo tadavia estoy cursando pero como espericiencia elegi este proyecto y me gustaria que funcione jeje bueno amigo surete y gracias.. cualquiere cosa no estamos hablando .. una cosa tenes msn ? si tenes me lo podes pasar?
bueno suert y gracias de nuevo


----------



## Fogonazo

No lo hice pero le tengo fe a *Tupolev* y al *esquema* que publico.

Si tienes dudas, antes de armarlo efectúa una simulación


----------



## zopilote

Comento que mientras compraba los componentes para este poder, me quede sorprendido cuando revisaba los Kits que ofertaban en la tienda de componentes electronicos y alli estaba un diseño igual al de tupolev, la unica diferencia era que empleaban otros transistores y la etapa de salida era con cuatro transistores. Y que es muy difundido y armado, por lo que me dijeron.








Etolipoz
----------


----------



## MFK08

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> No lo hice pero le tengo fe a *Tupolev* y al *esquema* que publico.
> 
> Si tienes dudas, antes de armarlo efectúa una simulación



cuando dices simularlo a q te refieres? hay algun simulador de amplificador?

disculpen mi ignorancia


----------



## Fogonazo

Tiene una sub categoría dentro del Foro donde encontrarás información sobre programas de simulación de circuitos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/

Si es para comenzar, prueba el LiveWire es el mas intuitivo (Facil de aprender)

Ademas hay otros mas sofisticados: PCSpice, Proteus, Multisim, Orcad y posiblemente varios que me estoy olvidando.


----------



## MFK08

muchas gracias por tu respuesta

este q mencionas es el que viene con el PCB wizard? si es asi lo tengo instalado y me gustaria probarlo....


----------



## tupolev

tupolev dijo:
			
		

> Hola Amigos, a ver que os parece este diseño, y como siempre lo hago, es montarlo y probarlo.
> Es un diseño Japones, que encontre por hay y con buenas prestaciones.
> Saludos



Saludos cordiales


----------



## Andres Vergara

Hola Tupolev,
El pre invierte la entrada de línea 180º? si es así, me gustaría saber si esto está pensado para dar algún beneficio al amplificador. Hice la misma pregunta en el post del preamplificador pero no obtuve respuesta.
Me gustaría sacarme esta duda ya que quiero armar ese preamplificador.
Gracias
Saludos


----------



## //matias//

holas amigos yo de nuevo me encontre con un nuevo problema no puedo consegir puente de diodos de 25 amper consigo uno mas grande un de 35 puede funcionar? otra cosa el trancitor 2sa1815 lo puedo consegir en liniers? saludos espero su respuestas..


----------



## Fogonazo

> 2SA1815	TRANSISTOR	$0.313



En Liniers lo tienen

http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/principal.htm

Coloco la dirección para que tu mismo consultes

No existe ningún problema en colocar el puente de 35A, siempre que sea para 200V o mas.


----------



## //matias//

hola amigo queria saber si tenes una foto de la parte de atras de tu gabinete ya armado de tu amplificador en que subiste ya termenado; otra cosa que es esa placa que tenes al lado de la fuente regulada para el pre? espero tu respuesta tupolev
 suerte


----------



## MFK08

fogonazo he intentado simular con el programa q me mencionaste pero no me salen nada en las respuesta... me gustaria simular el amplificador q estoy armando (LM3886)
tomo un amplificador de la lista y pongo todos los componentes osciloscopio un generador de ondas pero no veo respuesta cuando le doy al run


----------



## //matias//

ei amigo terecomiendo que no uses el lm3886 es muy dificil de armar ese amplificador yo lo estube armando pero no anda ni para atras ni para delante:S bueno el que te decomiendo es el stk4048 es un muy buen amplificador suerte


----------



## tupolev

Hola //matias//, perdona la demora, pero estaba de viaje.
Aqui tienes las fotos que me pedistes del montaje, del amplificador 100+100.
El PCB que hay con un relé, es la protección de altavoces con un retardo de 3 segundos, a la conexión, la ventilación entra como ves por atrás y sale por las ranuras de las tapas superior y inferior (cada uno como le convenga).

Saludos Cordiales
Tupolev


----------



## ivans69

ya habia visto este disipador en un amplificador peavey y solamente es eficiente si esta en otra placa de metal mas grande


----------



## RAFAEL13971000

Tupolev, viedo tu amplificador me pregunto si me podes pasar los circiytos de todo el  equipo porque lo veo muy bueno como un proyecto para las vacaciones de invierno. ya que planeo poder terminarlo antes de el cumple de mi hermano.
 Gracias y chau.


----------



## psychatog

Hola, me encanta el diseño del amplificador muy completo, discutido, revisado y reeditado, todo un proseso de ingenieria! JAJAJA! Felicitaciones!

Tengo unas preguntitas:

Se pueden usar mj15015?
Ademas tengo una fuente de 6A 50v+50v es mucho?
De ser asi que se tendria que modificar? (Si no te molesta)
Con cuanto filtraste la fuente?
Otra mas
Suenan bien los bajos? Es lo que mas me interesa.


----------



## michel

¿ Se podrà reemplazar el 2SC1162 dificil de conseguir por el BD139 ?


----------



## //matias//

Hola michel mira yo el 2sa1162 no lo puede conseguir pero use un reemplazo el BD139,, lo compré en electronica Liniers..
Saludos y suerte
//matias//


----------



## michel

Gracias Matias
Todos los materiales los conseguì en ese lugar menos el 2SC1162 ,pero estoy en tratos con una casa de capital que me informaciónrmò podrìan tenerlo para el lunes, de ser asì informaciónrmarè en el foro dicho comercio a efectos pueda ser utilizado para quien  necesite dicho transistor,y de no conseguirlo optarè por el reemplazo.


----------



## psychatog

Hey! 
Alguien que lo haya armado me puede decir si responde bien a los bajos?


----------



## //matias//

buenas...
hola queria saber si me pueden ayudar por que arme este amplificador y no va ni para atras ni para delante no me funcione :S bueno espero alguna respuesta.. lo quisiera arreglar..por queme consto mucho consigir algunas piesas :s bueno espero respuesta 
saludos matias


----------



## leop4

cual es tu probema? osea que le pasa.


----------



## zopilote

No me imagino que hayas podido colocar todo eso y probar al porrazo. Tendrias primero haber leido el post de Fogonazo sobre poner a punto las potencias, sin tener que conectar los demás circuitos que veo en tu foto. Algo me dice que es tu primer amplificador,  por lo que se entiendan que los errores que puedas haber cometido fueran varias. Asi que no te desanimes que en todo 
hay solución.

Etolipoz
----------


----------



## michel

Los transistores 2SC1162 se consiguen en     Transistores MP     Misiones 52 Capital


----------



## //matias//

No pasa nada, o sea entro con señal y a la salida no tengo nada... nada de nada .. no se que puede ser , pero ésto ya me esta volviendo loquito por que revisé y recontrarevisé y no encuentro errores .. vos hiciste éste amplificador Leop?

Mmm es el segundo amplificador .. el primero fue.. chico no tan grande cómo éste ..pero ya lo regulé antes de probar.. lo calibré bien y luego empezó mi montaje.. lo que voy hacer es probarlo con un osciloscopio a ver dónde se pierde la señal...vos ya lo hiciste a éste amplificador Etolipoz?


----------



## leop4

no no lo hice yo opte por uno sencillisimo que tira la misma potencia y si el parlante no hace plop ni siquiera el mas minimo ruidito es por el transformador o porque hay algo que esta a masa.


----------



## //matias//

non o el transformador anda a la perfeccion .. los dos los del pre amplificadorcador y los de la fuente .. osea le llega la tensión que tiene qu llegar a la parte de potencia y al pre .. pero ni ruido hace...:S lo q voy a hacer mñn es medir la señal en donde se pierde con el siloscopio.. haber q puede psar y si hay señal nose qu puede llegar a andar mal..:S
gracias .. por la ayuda..leo qamplificador armaste vos ?


----------



## leop4

el RCA que tira la misma potencia me gaste mas o menos 20 25 30$ con todo sin el disipador, si lo queres avisame y te lo doy


----------



## zopilote

Esto es para matias, yo tengo las placas completas, pero me llamo más la atención otros diseños y por que encontre otro diseño casi igual al 100W integrado, y al compararlo los dos diseños en esa parte (ver imagen) que considere algo que tomar en cuenta a la  hora de armarlo y lo deje en stanby, y me dedique a los otros diseños que tenia abandonado,y por lo misio que me quede al comprar componentes no logre terminarlo, y eso que tengo tres placas ya quemadas y una con componentes, menos transformador y transistores de salida.


Etolipoz
----------


----------



## //matias//

hola Etolipoz  gracias por pasar las cosas pero hoy estuve haciendo un analisis completo del pre.. con un siloscopio y la señal es perfecta.. anda de lujo ahorame faltaria la parte de potencia.. que no le tengo mucha fe.. pero bueno en cuanto sepa algo .. subo el analisis o las respuestas.. saludos el transformador lo podes consegir en alamtec en capital calle parana una cuadra antes de plaza congreso .. saludos  
matias


----------



## lalex

Terrible, este amplificador, proximo proyecto... aprovecho que tengo el transformador, uno 36+36 6A, una pregunta , 
vi que muchos preguntaron si podría servir éste tipo de transformadores (con mas voltaje) pero igual pregunto, porque me surgen estas dudas: ¿voy a tener que cambiar algún componente? ¿el amplificador va a sonar un toque mas fuerte?
Gracias,
Saludos. Lalex. L!


----------



## psychatog

che si lo alimento con 50\-50 x 6A no pasa nada no?
Puedo reemplazar los mj15003 por mj15015? y los mj15004 por mj15016? calentara mucho? Por que vi en los datasheet que se vancan menos potencia.


----------



## kevin4544

Hola Tupolev te cuento que soy casi nuevo en el foro y navegando por el foro descubrí éste tema que está buenísimo y es impresionante la prolijidad que tenés para el armado de éstas potencias!...
Los circuitos que pusiste me convencieron mucho y voy a dedicarme a hacerlos... pero hay tantos circuitos y pcb con ajustes que no se cual está bien y se puede montar, te ruego que me des una mano...
Saludos...


----------



## mnicolau

kevin4544 dijo:
			
		

> Hola Tupolev te cuento que soy casi nuevo en el foro y navegando por el foro descubrí éste tema que está buenísimo y es impresionante la prolijidad que tenés para el armado de éstas potencias!...
> Los circuitos que pusiste me convencieron mucho y voy a dedicarme a hacerlos... pero hay tantos circuitos y pcb con ajustes que no se cual está bien y se puede montar, te ruego que me des una mano...
> Saludos...
> .



Buenas, me pasa lo mismo.. lo que podrías hacer tupolev es editar el 1º post, subiendo el diseño definitivo, indicando ésto. Ya que muchos que entran por primera vez pueden armar ese diseño y no funcionarles ya que no leyeron todas las páginas de éste tema, llevándose una amargura... es una idea... Ya armé tu preamplificador con control de tonos y funciona de 10, así que vamos por el amplificador ahora!
Saludos!


----------



## psychatog

Bueno, nadie sabe contestar mi pregunta?
Por favor lo quiero armar ya.


----------



## michelin

hola psychatog..

Te cuento: en una de las paginas anteriores(no me acuerdo cual) lei, o por lo menos me acuerdo que este amplificador se lo podia alimentar hasta 60V dc sino me equivoco, creeria qe es mucha tension, ya que 50 Vp ó 100Vpp, al rectificarlos y filtrarlos, quedarian en mas o menos 85 VDC, eso es una barbaridad, no creo que los tip se lo vanquen.. con respecto a los mj.. donde vives? porque te cuento que no son dificiles de conseguir, tendrias que tratar de poner los componentes originales y no reemplazar nada, porque te las ganancias de estos transistores no son iguales...
esto te puede variar mucho en la potencia..


----------



## psychatog

Muchisimas gracias!
Pasa que tengo los mj15015 originales de motorola y los queria aprovechar.


----------



## rodrigo_bass

kevin4544 dijo:
			
		

> hola tupolev te cuento q soy casi nuevo en el foro y navegando por el foro descubri este tema q esta buenisimo y es impresionante la prolijidad q tenes para el armado de estas potencias!...
> los circuitos q pusiste me convencieron mucho y voy a dedicarme a hacerlos... pero hay tantos circuitos y pcb con ajustes q no se cual esta bien y se puede montar, te ruego q me des una mano...
> 
> saludos...





Me sumo a las palabras de kevin.
Acabo de leer las 11 paginas actuales de este espectacular proyecto.
y aun no me queda muy claro cuales son los datos o archivos correctos para poder llevarlo acabo.
Tupolev sería extraordinario y estariamos muy agradecidos de que recopilaras la información pertinente
y final, para poder realizar este mostruo de amplificador...

De antemano muchas gracias 
Impaciente espero sus respuestas.!
Saludos y felicitaciones por el gran nivel de proyecto en el que terminó todo esto.!


----------



## tupolev

Los 2 PCB's publicados funcionan al 100%, el primero lleva los finales en la misma placa y el segundo los lleva en una segunda placa, fijada al disipador.
Al fin y al cabo es el mismo circuito, con variaciones en la conexiones a los transistores finales, dejando al gusto de cada uno, la elección del mismo.
Pronto publicaré un tercero con transistores laterales, del tipo 2SC y 2SA.


----------



## psychatog

Hola tupolev! Estamos esperando tu tercera version con los transistores laterales!
Dejanos un regalito para navidad!


----------



## tupolev

Bueno, lo prometido es deuda y como dice psychatog "regalito de navidad".
El que quiera montar los MJ., ya sabe (a cablear), los 2SC y los 2SA van soldados directos al PCB.

Feliz Navidad a todos y Prospero año nuevo


----------



## psychatog

Je je! Gracias! Que par de transistores recomendas de los que pusiste ahi?
Lo armaste en esta version?


----------



## MFK08

me encanta la ultima version... algun remplaso mas facil de conseguir q los mencionados? que tal se escucha? cual es su fidelidad? tienes el archivo en pcb.? porque me gustaria separar las placas para colocarlas en mi gabinete por separado...


----------



## zopilote

Despues de un receso en la construcción del amplificador, le complete (solo falta el enable para las bocinas y el vumeter). Luego de que lo calibre, lo probe con señal, y  funciono. Pense que todo estaba en su lugar, luego de algunos minutos,toque el disipador y estaba a una temperatura excesiva. Desconecte todo, descargue los capacitores y comence a chequear todo, no encontre transistor abierto o dañado, el bias que le puse al amplificador fue de 35mA
 y el offset fue casi cero. Será que tiende a oscilar como mensionan algunos,  si lo soluciono  les comentaré.


Etolipoz
----------

Agradezco sus sugerencias, chao.


----------



## psychatog

Uh! Mala noticia...
Espero que encuentres la cuasa, por que me compre para armar una etapa.


----------



## zopilote

Todo fue gracias a la descripción de Fogonazo,logre reordenar el cableado, y se fueron las oscilaciones (se producian altas frecuencias del previo) que no podia escucharlas, puse un ventilador (auque prefiero buscar un disipador mas decente) y recablee todo los GNDs. Y tal como lo predije el amplificador tenia lo suyo. Mando mis agradecimientos a Tupolev por postear esté amplificador ya contribuire en algo luego.

Etolipoz
----------


----------



## conekik

que tal? tengo una pregunta la bobina que dice que es de 12 vueltas con hilo esmaltado de 2mm en 10mm de diametro, es de 3uh solo me gustaria saber eso porque he encontrado muchos buenos circuitos pero no e conseguido hallar unos datos para hacer esas bobinas ,de antemano muchas gracias ,hasta luego.


----------



## MFK08

Alguien armo la ultima version con los 2SA y los 2SC como suema? yo compre 4 2SA pero aun no llegan los 2SC asique tengo el proyecto parado... si alguien lo armo me gustaria que comentara que tal suena


----------



## gca

Una pregunta este amplificador tira 100w + 100w con una carga de 4 u 8 Ohms?


----------



## MFK08

en 8ohms


----------



## MFK08

Al fin luego de una larga espera me trajeron los transistores que queria jaja aqui unas fotitos.


----------



## masqueduro

Hola a todos; estoy pensando en realizar este montaje, pero me gustaría saber la tensión mínima de entrada, ya que tengo varios transformadores pero ninguno me llega a más de 35v rectificados. ¿sería suficiente?

Un saludo


----------



## michelin

Hola tupolev! desde ya muchisimas gracias pro tu aporte!, hace 1 año que empeze este proyecto, pero me deje estar, bueno recien ahora puedo retomarlo y adivina! apenas lo enchufe anduvo de maravilla, resulta q me habia olvidado de hacerle los ajustes de offset, y demas, entonces decidi hacerlos, con el offset ningun problema, pero cuando estoy ajustando el P3 me da algo de 6V tonces lo muevo al preset para variar ese valor y se me quema la resistencia de 150 ohm que va entre el colector del mj15003 y la salida.... ya me paso dos veces...
Ah se me olvidaba, cuando comenze a variar P3 no se escuchaba un zumbido como si fuese que estaba a maza, luego de que se me queme la resistencia si! y bueno nunca pude solucionar ese problema, puedes ser tan amable de darme una mano con esto? muchas gracias


----------



## Estampida

masqueduro dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos; estoy pensando en realizar este montaje, pero me gustaría saber la tensión mínima de entrada, ya que tengo varios transformadores pero ninguno me llega a más de 35v rectificados. ¿sería suficiente?



  Hola si esta bien el voltaje y si funcionaria.


			
				michelin dijo:
			
		

> Hola tupolev! desde ya muchisimas gracias pro tu aporte!, hace 1 año que empeze este proyecto, pero me deje estar, bueno recien ahora puedo retomarlo y adivina! apenas lo enchufe anduvo de maravilla, resulta q me habia olvidado de hacerle los ajustes de offset, y demas, entonces decidi hacerlos, con el offset ningun problema, pero cuando estoy ajustando el P3 me da algo de 6V tonces lo muevo al preset para variar ese valor y se me quema la resistencia de 150 ohm que va entre el colector del mj15003 y la salida.... ya me paso dos veces...
> Ah se me olvidaba, cuando comenze a variar P3 no se escuchaba un zumbido como si fuese que estaba a maza, luego de que se me queme la resistencia si! y bueno nunca pude solucionar ese problema, puedes ser tan amable de darme una mano con esto? muchas gracias



ttienes que visitar el post de Fogonazo, y darte de martillazos, jaja,  nunca se mueve el potenciometro del bias con audio conectado, la entrada debe de estar cortocircuitada a GND.


----------



## masqueduro

Estampida dijo:
			
		

> masqueduro dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola a todos; estoy pensando en realizar este montaje, pero me gustaría saber la tensión mínima de entrada, ya que tengo varios transformadores pero ninguno me llega a más de 35v rectificados. ¿sería suficiente?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola si esta bien el voltaje y si funcionaria.
> 
> 
> 
> michelin dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola tupolev! desde ya muchisimas gracias pro tu aporte!, hace 1 año que empeze este proyecto, pero me deje estar, bueno recien ahora puedo retomarlo y adivina! apenas lo enchufe anduvo de maravilla, resulta q me habia olvidado de hacerle los ajustes de offset, y demas, entonces decidi hacerlos, con el offset ningun problema, pero cuando estoy ajustando el P3 me da algo de 6V tonces lo muevo al preset para variar ese valor y se me quema la resistencia de 150 ohm que va entre el colector del mj15003 y la salida.... ya me paso dos veces...
> Ah se me olvidaba, cuando comenze a variar P3 no se escuchaba un zumbido como si fuese que estaba a maza, luego de que se me queme la resistencia si! y bueno nunca pude solucionar ese problema, puedes ser tan amable de darme una mano con esto? muchas gracias
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> ttienes que visitar el post de Fogonazo, y darte de martillazos, jaja,  nunca se mueve el potenciometro del bias con audio conectado, la entrada debe de estar cortocircuitada a GND.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Muchas gracias por la respuesta, ya casi lo tengo terminado... pronto me pondré con la regulación a ver si no quemo nada.

Saludos al foro


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Hola colegas disculpen que le moleste mira estoy en la construccion del amplificador y queria saber cuales son las dimensiones de la placa del amplificador y del preamplificador con control de tonos o si estan en escala antes de pasar la impresion al papel termico, muchas gracias

Ampli cuales son las dimensiones en mm?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=6925

PreAmp. cuales son las dimensiones en mm?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=6930


----------



## pato_p

Hola me gusto mucho el esquema del amplificador, y quisiera saber si la potencia de este es 100 W Rms sobre 8 Ohms ya que la mayoria que vi para esta potencia generalmente lleva 4 transistores a la salida, bueno es solo una duda que tengo.

Saludos


----------



## //matias//

hola a toda la comunida. cuando vi este amplificador lo comense a hacer de y ya que lo termine estoy haciendo el ajuste de vias, ya eh  leido el posteo de foganazo pero mucho no me sirvio, les explico por en la salida del fututo tiene que haber 0v pero a mi en la salida del futuro amplificadorcador me da 0.03v y regulando el preset tampoco varia el voltaje, y supuse que regulando primero las vias cambiaria un poco, pero cuando comense con el ajustes de las vias me da un valor de 0.28v y el otro me da un valor de 0.20v nose que puede llegar a andar mal si alguno me puede ayudar seria de mucho ayuda. muchas gracias.
saludos cordiales matias.


----------



## Estampida

//matias// dijo:
			
		

> hola a toda la comunida. cuando vi este amplificador lo comense a hacer de y ya que lo termine estoy haciendo el ajuste de vias, ya eh  leido el posteo de foganazo pero mucho no me sirvio, les explico por en la salida del fututo tiene que haber 0v pero a mi en la salida del futuro amplificadorcador me da 0.03v y regulando el preset tampoco varia el voltaje, y supuse que regulando primero las vias cambiaria un poco, pero cuando comense con el ajustes de las vias me da un valor de 0.28v y el otro me da un valor de 0.20v nose que puede llegar a andar mal si alguno me puede ayudar seria de mucho ayuda. muchas gracias.
> saludos cordiales matias.



Hola matias, No mencionas si no haz colocado reemplazos, lo que ocurre es que no esta funcionando una parte del circuito. Puede ser mala soldadura o que los transistores tengan otra configuracion ECB o EBC , uno comete esos errores  y no se da cuenta, habla con más detalle para poder determinar que es lo que sucede en tu caso, por ejemplo una fotito vendria bien.   BYE


----------



## //matias//

hola 
Editado por Cacho.
matias

Normas de la Comunidad
2.3 Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado o de correo electrónico, con el objeto de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión. Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no solicitados a través de mensajes privados y/o correo electrónico a otros usuarios de Foros de Electrónica.


----------



## michelin

Hola estampida, gracias por tu respuesta, pero de hecho lo que mencionas lo hice, mande las entradas a maza, pero igual, ahora eh decidido cambiar todos los transistores de la parte preamplificadora, y los tips... voy a ver que sucedde, por sierto probe el otro canal, y anda perfecto no me arriesgue a ajustar el offset porqe no quiero quemar nada jajaja..
Ah casi se me olvida, no sabes si este amplificador se puede poner en modo bridge? porque deceo hace uno igual para un sub....


----------



## Estampida

Si se puede colocar en modo bridge, hay esquemas en el foro que necesitas para implementarlo,...pero tienes que colocar unos buenos transistores, triplicar ( o cuatruplicar ) la fuente, previamente bajar un poco el voltaje, no me encanta usarlo de esa manera (lo mejor es aumentar el voltaje, oh usar otro diseño).
Lastima Matias que no puedas subir al foro las fotos. el problema que tiene este amlificador es como es todo discreto y uno coloca tan solo un transistor no adecuado en los 2n5551 o 2N5401 este nunca funciona o en caso contrario los drives calientan un monton.


----------



## //matias//

ah bueno muchas gracias Estampida por desirme esto voy a ver si los puedo volver a cambiar de nuevo en cuanto lo cambie . voy a volver a probar a este emplificador..pero se queres las fotos ya sabes podes agregarme en el msn y te las mandare por no es molestia. buenos gracias por la ayuda saludos cordiales.


----------



## vassillij

Hola compañeros del foro, volví !... por un motivo u otro no pude terminar este amplificador hasta el día de hoy, lei el post de fogonazo el de puesta a prueba, pero me surgió algo, ajuste el offset a 0v lo mas bien, pero no puedo ajustar las bias, coloco el tester en en las resistencias del emisor de los transistores de salida y lo que me muestra el tester son no mas que 0.5mV,ajusto el preset para un lado y para el otro pero no aparecen cambios, problema de temperaturas, ninguna todo normal, les comento que puse la entrada de señal en corto, a la fuente le conecte en serie con dos focos de 25 watts, y mi fuente de alimentación entrega -42+42V y 3A en total, si a alguien se le ocurre cual puede ser el problema, les estaré de mas agradecido.

Hago otro comentario, le conecté un reproductor de mp3 a la entrada del amplificador, y en la salida un woofer de 120watt en 4 ohm de impedancia, y lo alimenté con la fuente antes mencionada y los dos focos de 25watts en serie, y anduvo y amplificó lo mas bien.


----------



## Cacho

Debés tener algún problema en el 2sc1162, el 2n5401 o su red de componentes (el preset, las resistencias o el 1n4148).

Fijate que las patas sean las que deben (si usaste reemplazos, que no estén al revés) y que el diodo esté bien orientado.

0,5mV de caída en las resistencias es una corriente de bias que podemos considerar nula (1mA) y seguramente ni siquiera eso está circulando y estés midiendo el error del tester nada más.
Supongo que el 2sc1162 está cerrado y eso te deja con 0,7V entre las bases de los drivers: un perfecto ClaseB.

Saludos


----------



## vassillij

Ok..gracias Cacho, compré el conjunto de transistores nuevos para reemplazar toda la etapa amplificadora, en poco tiempo comento que tal me fue, gracias por la sugerencia.

Mirá, lo que he observado y es algo que me tiene confundido, aquí he subido dos imágenes la de ajuste del amplificador que especifica el transistor 2sa1015, el marcado con un circulo rojo, y en la imagen del esquema se ha colocado el 2n5401, también lo encerré con un circulo rojo ¿Cual de los dos es el correcto? Fijándome en el datasheet los dos son pnp pero no presentan las mismas características. Espero ansioso tu respuesta.
Saludos


----------



## Cacho

vassillij dijo:


> ...he observado...algo que me tiene confundido, aquí he subido dos imágenes la de ajuste del amplificador que especifica el transistor 2sa1015...y en la imagen del esquema se a colocado el 2n5401...¿cual de los dos es el correcto?...



Como correcto, da más la impresión de ser el 5401, aunque debería andar también el 1015. No está en una posición muy exigente que digams el transistorcito ese, a'si que andará casi cualquier cosa que pongas. Sólo tené cuidado con las patas.
Supongo que usa los 1015 ahí porque también los tiene en uno de los pares de entrada, así no hay que usar una gran variedad de transistores que pueden complicar la construcción. Si querés usar algún otro, adelante. Un reemplazo del 5401 fácil de conseguir es el MPSA92 (no sé si tienen las patas en el mismo orden: Fijate). Si tenés ganas, probá con ese.

Saludos


----------



## vassillij

muchas gracias cacho, gracias por responder, con respecto al 5401 tiene otra configuracion al del 1015 cambian el C y B, bueno voy hacer el intento, luego comento que tal me fue.
saludos


----------



## Cacho

Tenés razón en lo de las patas, pero me parece que el impreso está hecho para usar los 1015. Chequeá bien dónde irá cada pata del transistor que uses.

Saludos


----------



## nikko

buenas, soy nuevo en el foro, el post esta re bueno, pero tengo una duda:
tengo unos parlantes marca xxx, de cono de aluminio, 4homs de impedancia de 200w pmpo, tendre algun problema si le conecto un canal de este amplificador??


----------



## MFK08

Ningun problema en conectarlo a 4 ohm

tupolev una duda has reemplazado el 2N5401 cuyo emisor va al pin central del segundo preset por un 2SA1015? si es asi ahi algun porque o simplemente por la configuracion de los pines por que las caracteristicas son bastantes diferentes


----------



## pablito91

Hola comunidad mucho gusto! estuve armando este amplificador pero tengo un problemilla: resulta que medí la tension de la salida del parlante y me mide  0,28. toque los presets pero no modifican nada. me atrevi a conectarle un parlante y suena pero muy bajp y con mucha distorsion. que podrá ser? revise todo pero la verdad que no encuentro nada.

espero de su ayuda y felicitaciones a tupolev que es un grande de la electronica!


----------



## zopilote

pablito91 dijo:


> resulta que medí la tension de la salida del parlante y me mide  0,28. toque los presets pero no modifican nada y suena pero muy bajp y con mucha distorsion. que podrá ser? revise todo pero la verdad que no encuentro nada.


hola pablito, lo que tienes es que te ha tocado un transistor con los pines cambiados. Entiende que en las empresas que fabrican transistores, cuando un lote les sale con algun defecto, lo rematan y estos van a parar a nuestras manos, lo más probable es que tengas algun transistor que posea los pines invertido. Tienes que medir cual es base, emisor y colector antes de soldar el transistor y así te evitas el primer error que cometen los novatos al ensamblar amplificadores. Fijate que es lo primero que hago, porque los transistores truchos abundan y uno tiene que ser bien precavido, tengo que medir hasta su Hfe y compararlo con la media del transistor, peso ,troquelado,y cuando estoy seguro lo sueldo.

hno:  

Etolipoz


----------



## pablito91

zopilote dijo:


> hola pablito, lo que tienes es que te ha tocado un transistor con los pines cambiados. Entiende que en las empresas que fabrican transistores, cuando un lote les sale con algun defecto, lo rematan y estos van a parar a nuestras manos, lo más probable es que tengas algun transistor que posea los pines invertido. Tienes que medir cual es base, emisor y colector antes de soldar el transistor y así te evitas el primer error que cometen los novatos al ensamblar amplificadores. Fijate que es lo primero que hago, porque los transistores truchos abundan y uno tiene que ser bien precavido, tengo que medir hasta su Hfe y compararlo con la media del transistor, peso ,troquelado,y cuando estoy seguro lo sueldo.
> 
> hno:
> 
> Etolipoz





muchas pero muchas gracias, me fije y es eso!!! cuando tenga tiempo invierto las patas!! muchas gracias por la ayudaaa


----------



## friends

Hola amigo tupolev, el amplificador que posteastes es el japones ta1000, , ahora mi pregunta es que en algun post (no recuerdo) diste un link de una pagina americana y ahi posteaste el amplificador melody400 y el ta3600 de sound master si no mas recuerdo, lo anote en mi celular ese dato, mi pregunta es que si puedes postear ese proyecto (ta3600) aqui o en un post nuevo pues creo es mas potente que el de ahora, y si te lo pido es por la confianza virtual que tengo en tus proyectos, espero sepas atender esta solicitud, de antemano muchas gracias. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

friends dijo:


> .....ahora mi pregunta es que en algun post (no recuerdo) diste un link de una pagina americana .....


Posiblemente sea esta:
http://www.diyaudio.com/


----------



## Jose_Aedo

tu en este foro 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/100-100-wrms-integrado-disipador-9884/index5.html 
citaste

''hola michel mira yo el 2sa1162 no lo puede donsegir pero use un remplazo del bs139 lo compre en electronica liniers.. 
saludos y suerte 
//matias// 

pero yo no encontre ni el primero ni el reemplazo me puedes dar por favor otra opcion o el ECG o NTE de este dispositivo 

Gracias


----------



## MFK08

Es que no es BS139 buscalo como BD139 es un tr comun de bastante uso..


----------



## friends

Fogonazo dijo:


> Posiblemente sea esta:
> http://www.diyaudio.com/


 
Se agradece fogonazo. Saludos.


----------



## tupolev

Hola Friends, está posteado en esta pagina que dice el amigo Fogonazo.
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/90098-pcb-300-w-3.html

Saludos cordiales


----------



## antonioll74

Que tal a todos.... Tengo una pregunta para quien ya ha realizado este ampli y le ha funcionado... No he podido encontrar los capacitores: 36pf y 5pf; me dicen que no son valores comerciales. Solo he encontrado 39pf y 6.8pf. No hay problema si pongo estos? Yo empleare los 2sc5200 y su complemento. todo lo demas si lo encontre.


----------



## Fogonazo

antonioll74 dijo:


> Que tal a todos.... Tengo una pregunta para quien ya ha realizado este ampli y le ha funcionado... No he podido encontrar los capacitores: 36pf y 5pf; me dicen que no son valores comerciales. Solo he encontrado 39pf y 6.8pf. No hay problema si pongo estos? Yo empleare los 2sc5200 y su complemento. todo lo demas si lo encontre.


No deberías tener problemas con esos reemplazos.


----------



## friends

tupolev dijo:


> Hola Friends, está posteado en esta pagina que dice el amigo Fogonazo.
> http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/90098-pcb-300-w-3.html
> 
> Saludos cordiales


Gracias Tupolev, y perdon por la insistencia  pero es que visitando la pagina no encuentro la disposicion de componentes y mas detalles del ta3600. Saludos.


----------



## OMSK

Saludos, no encuentro los 2N5551, alguien me podria decir algún posible reemplazo...


----------



## Estampida

Puedes usar el MPSA43 (o el MPSA42), tambien el MPSA06, otros que no comparten el orden de pines puede ser el 2SD667...


----------



## MFK08

Yo utilice el MPSA42 y es igual pin a pin


----------



## olefeo

disculpenmen nesesito saber cuantos amper consume  graias me sirvio de mucho el circuito. saludos


----------



## fedoalcon

No tendrian el PCB de la fuente tirado por ahi?


----------



## 3dw1nh4ck

Pon el link de donde lo sacaste para saber el amperaje que necesita.

sera que con una fuente sin rectificar de +25 0 -25 y 2A me sirve????


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO

cual es el voltage minimo y cual el maximo para este anplificador pora con 50-y+50 dc gracias


----------



## pablofunes90

3dw1nh4ck dijo:


> sera que con una fuente sin _rectificar_ de +25 0 -25 y 2A me sirve????



sin *regular* querrás decir


----------



## Maxiled

Buenisimo el amplificador muchisimas gracias a Tupolev por semejante aporte. Esta semana si puedo consigo todo asi armarlo, querria saber los circuitos que posee el amplificador por completo, o  como esta diseñada la fuente de alimentación. 

Saludos


----------



## tupolev

Hola, yo haria esta fuente para el amplificador.
Transformador toroidal de 200 va.
Se puede utilizar dos modelos diferentes de puente de diodos, el más pequeño que sea minimo de 10 amp.
Lleva la alimentación para el protector de altavoces, que publiqué y una alimentación para un fan.

Saludos Cordiales


----------



## Maxiled

Cuando sea grande quiero ser como vos  jaja
Bueno. Muchas gracias por el pbc.
Pero en las fotos que pusiste hay 4 capacitores jaja  le agregaste dos mas en paralelo ? me interesa saber ya arme un amplificador de 50W y más de lo que renegue con la fuente.


----------



## tupolev

Que te gusta el de 4 capacitores, pués aqui lo tienes.





saludos


----------



## camaradaraider

lo mismo os resulta una pregunta estúpida, pero...
las placas que estan sin medidas, ¿son escala 1/1?

gracias


----------



## Estampida

La impresion  de algunas no te daran el tamaño correcto, solo ten en cuenta que tienen sus medidad  en milimetros como la ultima que tiene 135 x85 mm. Y ponerlos a su tamaño es solo cuestion de intentarlo con unas cuantas impresiones.


----------



## camaradaraider

si, bueno, eso ya me lo imaginaba, pero creo que hay algunos que no incluyen las medidas, lo miraré mejor y ,si tengo mas dudas preguntaré

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

camaradaraider dijo:


> lo mismo os resulta una pregunta estúpida, pero...
> las placas que estan sin medidas, ¿son escala 1/1?
> 
> gracias


Para la duda existe un método
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/


----------



## juan_inf

una consulta,  la fuente de tupolev posteada ,rectifica +-42V , ¿ no se queman los reguladores lm7824 ? ya que si mal no recuerdo creo que la maxima alimentacion era 40V para el regulador 7824. Saludos


----------



## zopilote

El transformador  tiene un secundario para sacar los 24V, asi que los reguladores no corren riesgo. Este amplificador funciona, solo hay que preocuparse por los transistores falsificados y de medir correctamente cuales son B,C y E.


----------



## juan_inf

gracias por responder zopilote y por la recomendacion de los transistores, el secundario que esta en el diagrama muestra que es de 30V, no de 24, y que rectificado ronda los 42V. Por eso preguntaba si se "bancaba" el rectificador ese voltaje tal vez con un disipador. Saludos


----------



## camaradaraider

¿no hay un listado completo de los componentes? ¿hay que sacarlo del esque matico?
¿que tolerancia tienen que tener las resistencias, un 10%?


----------



## camaradaraider

bueno, lo siento mucho, he estado intentando ajustar el tamaño de las placas, pero no dispongo del corel, lo he intentado con el photoshop pero no lo he conseguido, si alguien pudiera darme las medidas de las placas me haria un gran favor, con las medidas bastaria porque la imagen la puedo modificar yo con el photoshop, necesito pues, las medidas y una referencia a cual de las placas es ya uqe hay unas cuantas del mismo circuito, tengo el mismo problema con el preamplificador de tupolev

gracias de antemano


----------



## tupolev

Está en la pagina 6, post 106 de este mismo hilo.

Saludos


----------



## camaradaraider

ok, muchisimas gracias tupolev, estaba empezando a volverme loco


----------



## Maxiled

Tengo una duda, Yo soy de Cordoba Argentina. Y no eh conseguido los transistores originales. Si uso los transistores " truchos " me daran mucho problema ?


----------



## Quercus

Problemas, *siempre*, decirte cuanto, depende de lo truchos que sean, algunos en cuanto les des tensión, adiós, otros, si no les exiges demasiado funcionan, cuanto tiempo, depende. Con los transistores truchos nunca se sabe, _esta fue mi experiencia 
_
_
_


----------



## Maxiled

muchas gracias por contestar! no se  como conseguirlos originales en Cordoba


----------



## Quercus

¿Has probado con transistores que no están recomendados en el esquema?  Hay más modelos que te podrían servir.  Y  como  último recurso  poner dos parejas de TIP35C-36C por modulo, que igual si los consigues.  Si nada de esto te vale, solo queda pedirlos fuera, he leído a varios compatriotas tuyos que han pedido cosas a una empresa de Buenos  Aires, aunque tendría que ser uno de ellos el que te dijera a cual.
  Saludos


----------



## luisitoloco22

tupolev dijo:


> Aqui teneis otra forma del PCB de 100 + 100 y los ajustes.
> Saludos



los presets inicialmente tiene q*UE* estar a la mitad? o en otro punto?


----------



## zopilote

luisitoloco22 dijo:


> los presets inicialmente tiene q*UE* estar a la mitad? o en otro punto?


 Si estas en lo correcto, los preset se colocan en la mitad luego se procede a su calibracion en donde   deben estar, usando un multimetro ,el que dice (+) y (-) es para calibrar el offset de salida, con un voltimetro en la salida (sin audio en la entrada) mueves el ajuste hasta obtener 0 Voltios. Lo mismo con el ajuste  (H) bias High, (L) bias Low o bajo , esto es con un amperimetro en una de las ramas (o midiendo el voltaje en las resistencias de potencia).



 

Etolipoz


----------



## luisitoloco22

zopilote dijo:


> Si estas en lo correcto, los preset se colocan en la mitad luego se procede a su calibracion en donde   deben estar, usando un multimetro ,el que dice (+) y (-) es para calibrar el offset de salida, con un voltimetro en la salida (sin audio en la entrada) mueves el ajuste hasta obtener 0 Voltios. Lo mismo con el ajuste  (H) bias High, (L) bias Low o bajo , esto es con un amperimetro en una de las ramas (o midiendo el voltaje en las resistencias de potencia).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etolipoz





gracias por tu amable respuesta


----------



## luisitoloco22

tambien se puede usar los mjl 21193 (pnp) y mjl 21194 (npn) o los mjl1302 y mjl 3281


----------



## Estampida

luisitoloco22 dijo:


> tambien se puede usar los mjl 21193 (pnp) y mjl 21194 (npn) o los mjl1302 y mjl 3281


 
Cualquier transistor que tenga un Vce mayor a 120V y una corriente de 10A para arriba sirve, los que mensionas estan sobre calificados asi que sirven, cuanto quisiera que lo vendieran en mi pais. Chao


----------



## luisitoloco22

hola fogonazo, disculpa si la pregunta es inadecuada, pero no me quedo claro el valor de la bobina, el alambre tiene que ser de 2 mm2 de superficie o de 2 mm de espesor o diametro?
gracias.


----------



## Quercus

Bueno no soy fogonazo  pero espero poder ayudarte. Cualquiera de las dos medidas que dices valen sobradamente. *Si te fijas*  en las fotos que subió tupolev, observaras que la sección de ese hilo, yo diria que tiene 1mm de diámetro aprox. suficiente para este amplificador, lo que si tiene son algunas vueltas mas de las recomendadas en el esquematico, 17 vueltas alcanzo a contar, son módulos  probados. Asi que... tu mismo.

  Saludos


----------



## luisitoloco22

gracias amigo, me surgio la duda porque en el esquematico dice que hay que usar alambre de 2 mm de diametro, y en otra foto que subio puso que era de 1 mm, igual gracias.


----------



## Quercus

De nada, espero que te funcione bien, es un gran amplificador
Saludos


----------



## luisitoloco22

quercus10 dijo:


> De nada, espero que te funcione bien, es un gran amplificador
> Saludos



el 2sc1162 va disipado?


----------



## Quercus

Su ubicación no es por capricho, va  montado en el mismo radiador entre los dos de potencia, o lo más cerca de ellos que se pueda, para que reciba el calor de estos y dar estabilidad térmica al amplificador.
  Saludos


----------



## mariano22

Buenas!
He estado observando este proyecto y la verdad me ha gustado mucho. 
Es de facil realizacion para cualquier principiante? Siguiendo paso a paso toda la informacion.
Yo ya he realizado varios amplificadores pero nunca uno tan grande.

El tranformador de cuanto es? 6 amperes?

Gracias tupolev por compartir esto!

Un saludo!


----------



## MFK08

Dale para adelante Mariano22 es de facil realizacion y siguiendo los pasos tal cual tiene que salir funcionando muy bien, yo aun no lo termino pero me falta poco


----------



## mariano22

Mira estube mirando pero todavia no creo que lo pueda hacer. No tengo a disposicion la compra de un transformador por 280$ (32+32 por 5 Amperes).
Voy a ver que hago, cualquier cosa aviso.

Un saludo


----------



## vassillij

Hola amigos foreros!, bueno luego de algunas idas y venidas hice andar el amplificador, siguiendo la guía de Fogonazo ajuste el amplificador, luego de sacar mi amplificador de la mesa de prueba le conecte audio directo, al principio, el audio se escucha bien y el amplificador amplifica pero luego de los 5 min el amplificador empezó a producir una ruido de lluvia de fondo de la musica cuando aumente el volumen del audio de entrada... revise los transistores y note un aumento de la temperatura en los TIP29 y TIP30 (tocando con mi dedo indice el disipador durante 3 seg. Podría decir que la temperatura pasaría los 45  °C). Pregunta: ¿esto es normal? ¿Podría reemplazar los transistores antes mencionado por unos TIP31/32 o TIP41/42? Desde ya muchas gracias… espero ansiosamente sus respuestas.


----------



## fosfran

buenas, tengo pensado armar la ultima version del amplificador, la que fue modificada para usar los transistores en to-247p, quisiera saber si el PCB no tiene ningun error y si alguien armo esta version y que tal anda, saludos


----------



## Quercus

Hola fosfran, el encapsulado al que te refieres me imagino que es el TO247-3p o del mismo tamaño, es mas pequeño que los que se aconseja, para poner ese encapsulado deberian ser dos parejas por amplificador tipo TIP35C/36C,  los que se aconsejan con encapsulado plástico son:
TO-3PBL: 2SC5200/2SA1943 equivalentes MJL3281AG/MJL1302AG, MJL21193G/MJL21194G….
MT-200:  2SC2922/2SA1216 equivalentes 2SC3264/2SA1295, 2SC3858/2SA1494…
  La ultima version, (la del post 106) yo la monte y funciona muy bien, pero la monte con dos parejas por amplificador con 2CS5200/2SA1943, con una pareja para mi va un poco justo, si se te ocurre ponerlo a 4ohmios y darle caña, puedes tener problemas, todo esto suponiendo que los transistores sean originales, si no, los problemas de cualquier forma.
  Saludos


----------



## fosfran

bueno muchas gracias por la respuesta, yo mas que nada queria saber si alguien ya habia armado esta version para estar seguro. respecto de los transistores tengo pensado usar la pareja 2sc1386/2SC3519
que tiene caracteristicas similares a los recomendados, cualquier sugerencia sera bienvenida, saludos


----------



## Quercus

Lo de que funciona esta aclarado.
  Ahora, analiza ese transistor que tu quieres utilizar, no es similar, es inferior al mas “débil” de los recomendados, lee sus características y veras que es inferior al 2sc5200, que se aconseja para 100W, pero bueno depende del uso que le des, y si el voltaje de la fuente será de 42v o algo menos, todo esto, como te dije antes,  suponiendo de que sean originales, la decisión es solo tuya, asi que tu veras lo que haces.
  Saludos


----------



## michelin

hola, tnego un problema con este amplificador, cuando lo conecto para hacerle los ajustes, los transistores 1015 y 1815 del canal izquiero calientan muchisimo, a tal punto que se derrite el estaño, la tension en la salida anda en los 5 volt y por mas que regule el pote no varia... la tension en los mjs andan por los 1,8 v respectivamente y tampoco varia... el otro canal tiene otra falla cuando quiero hacerle el ajuste a 0. veo que la tension en la salida esta en 1.8 v por ahi si bajo con el potenciometro observo que va callendo de a poco la tension hasta llegar a 0, pero al rato comienza a subir nuevamente hasta llegar a 1.8 V y asi sucesivamente como si fuera una onda senoidal. la alimentacion esta bien pareja +40V -40V
y bien filtrada
con 4 capacitores de 4700 por positivo y 4 por negativo.. por favor si alguien me puede dar una mano u orientarme para resolver esto muchas gracias... 
PD: todos los transistores y tip, son nuevos


----------



## zopilote

Sin una vista de tu trabajo, nadie te puede dar una sugerencia que te pueda ayudar.


----------



## johnsamuel

Hola Tupolev, excelente aporte por el famoso amplificador TA-1000, este amplificador es muy conocido en mi zona y su calidad y potencia es muy buena reproduce bien los bajos, lo que no es muy conocido es el amplificador TA-3600, ¿puedes postear el diagrama y el pcb del amp. TA-3600?, desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos.!!.


----------



## Cyborg16

Buenas tardes.. Les cuento que arme el ampli pero tuve problemas :s Andar anda, seguí todos los pasos del tutorial de fogonazo para la puesta en marcha de etapas de potencia, pude ajustar el offset y el bias sin ningún problema en ambos canales pero a la hora de meterles señal de audio calientan excesivamente los tr de salida y con un poco de volumen ya empiezan a saturar horriblemente.
Lo estoy alimentando con +-47V aprox (7A), 2x4700uf y 1x0.1uf por rama.
Use 2SA5200 y 2SA1943. Después el resto conseguí todos los originales, incluyendo el 2SC1162 (en Moron por si a alguien le interesa!)
Ademas de los de potencia también calientan un poco el 2N5551 y el 2N5401.
Espero alguna sugerencia. Desde ya gracias.

Saludos.

PD: En la placa hay alunas "gotitas" de cobre pero ningún puente, la chequee.
PD2: Ambos canales hacen exactamente lo mismo. Sera por exceso de tensión? habrá que cambiar alguna resistencia?

PD3: Me había olvidado. Todos los transistores están bien aislados del disipador.

PD4: En el esquema el transistor marcado es un 2N5401 pero en la placa es un 2SA1015. Cual va?


----------



## Quercus

Fíjate  en la distribución de patas y veras que  en el PCB hay un  2SAxxxx, si pones un 2Nxxxxx como el del esquemático hay que cambiar el orden  de patas, y estando en línea es un engorro, coloca el 2SAxxxx y todo funcionara como está diseñado.
  Saludos


----------



## JoniDf

Nimer dijo:


> Te voy a buscar a liniers si revienta..
> 
> 
> Lo de buscarte es mentira, una vez me perdí en liniers y la pasé muy mal



Fogo vecino del barrio ¿? 
Saludos


----------



## Cyborg16

Gracias por la respuesta. Igual me guié por el PCB. Revisando un rato me di cuenta de que había puesto resistencias de 560R en lugar de las de 56R que van. Ya corregí eso y mejoro bastante la cosa. Igualmente los transistores de salida calientan bastante. 
Tengo la siguiente duda: En el post de fogonazo dice que la corriente de reposo tiene que estar entre 25mA y 40mA, pero regulando la caída de tensión en la resistencia de emisor a 0.1V como dice el pdf la corriente queda mas o menos en 200mA. No es mucho? Afectaría mucho al funcionamiento del circuito regularla para 40mA?

Saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Buenas tardes.. Les cuento que arme el ampli pero tuve problemas :s Andar anda, seguí todos los pasos del tutorial de fogonazo para la puesta en marcha de etapas de potencia, pude ajustar el offset y el bias sin ningún problema en ambos canales pero a la hora de meterles señal de audio calientan excesivamente los tr de salida y con un poco de volumen ya empiezan a saturar horriblemente.
> Lo estoy alimentando con +-47V aprox (7A), 2x4700uf y 1x0.1uf por rama.
> Use 2SA5200 y 2SA1943. Después el resto conseguí todos los originales, incluyendo el 2SC1162 (en Moron por si a alguien le interesa!)
> Ademas de los de potencia también calientan un poco el 2N5551 y el 2N5401.
> Espero alguna sugerencia. Desde ya gracias.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> PD: En la placa hay alunas "gotitas" de cobre pero ningún puente, la chequee.
> PD2: Ambos canales hacen exactamente lo mismo. Sera por exceso de tensión? habrá que cambiar alguna resistencia?
> 
> PD3: Me había olvidado. Todos los transistores están bien aislados del disipador.
> 
> PD4: En el esquema el transistor marcado es un 2N5401 pero en la placa es un 2SA1015. Cual va?



Pensé que este tema ya era un tema muerto, bueno porciacaso te comento que el que subio este amplificador tambien subio una imagen para guiarnos para hacerlo andar te adjunto la imagen; suerte


----------



## Cyborg16

SERGIOD Gracias por comentar. Ese archivo lo vi... ahí es donde dice que hay que calibrar el bias con los 0,1V (200mA), por eso mi otra pregunta. Igual los pasos son básicamente los mismos que los del post que mencioné.

Saludos.


----------



## Quercus

Cyborg16 dijo:


> SERGIOD Gracias por comentar. Ese archivo lo vi... ahí es donde dice que hay que calibrar el bias con los 0,1V (200mA), por eso mi otra pregunta. Igual los pasos son básicamente los mismos que los del post que mencioné.
> 
> Saludos.


  Vuelve a leer el post donde dice como se ajusta, en ningun momento dice 0.1v entre los dos extremos de la resistencia, dice entre el extremo de la resistencia que va al emisor y GND: TP3 y GND / TP4 y GND
  Saludos


----------



## Cyborg16

Gracias por contestar y por editar el mensaje, lo "ofensivo" no era necesario. Efectivamente lo había leído también y seguí los pasos al pie de la letra. Igualmente recién fui a medir la caída de tensión entre GND y TP3 y entre las patas de la resistencia y es prácticamente la misma, así que mantengo mi pregunta sobre la corriente de reposo. Igual el problema eran las resistencias que comenté, ahora anda bien.

Saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Gracias por contestar y por editar el mensaje, lo "ofensivo" no era necesario. Efectivamente lo había leído también y seguí los pasos al pie de la letra. Igualmente recién fui a medir la caída de tensión entre GND y TP3 y entre las patas de la resistencia y es prácticamente la misma, así que mantengo mi pregunta sobre la corriente de reposo. Igual el problema eran las resistencias que comenté, ahora anda bien.
> 
> Saludos.



Que tal el sonido y la calidad cuéntanos un poco


----------



## Cyborg16

Suena bien! El problema son mis cajas que son medio pelo y dejan que desear, pero bue... En si el amplificador sin problemas, el único que tuve fue error mio pero se soluciono fácil. Levanta algunos grados pero supongo que es normal. Habría que probarlo con los transistores originales a ver que tal.

Saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Suena bien! El problema son mis cajas que son medio pelo y dejan que desear, pero bue... En si el amplificador sin problemas, el único que tuve fue error mio pero se soluciono fácil. Levanta algunos grados pero supongo que es normal. Habría que probarlo con los transistores originales a ver que tal.
> 
> Saludos.



podrias contar mas sobre ese error


----------



## Cyborg16

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Revisando un rato me di cuenta de que había puesto resistencias de 560R en lugar de las de 56R que van...



Eso nomas! nada grave, me engaño la vista con el código de colores jaja Por suerte no quemó nada.

Cualquier duda que pueda aclararte preguntá!

Saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Eso nomas! nada grave, me engaño la vista con el código de colores jaja Por suerte no quemó nada.
> 
> Cualquier duda que pueda aclararte preguntá!
> 
> Saludos.



Talvés necesitas cambiar de anteojos


----------



## Cyborg16

Jajaja, tengo 20 años, por suerte por ahora veo bien (aunque parecería que no jaja). Midiendo hace un rato noté que la diferencia de tensión de la fuente con y sin carga es bastante grande, 10V aproximadamente. Es normal esto o tendré algún problema? Tengo 9400uf por rama y cables 18AWG, puente de 25A y el trafo en teoría tiene corriente de sobra (7A). El rizado midiendo con un capacitor me da 1V más o menos, lo que me da a entender que de filtrado estaría bien, pero no se :s

Saludos.


----------



## Cyborg16

Buenas. Me surgió otra duda... Habría problema en reemplazar los capacitores de 1uf del pre que son cerámicos por electrolíticos? Porque no los conseguí y los de poliester son gigantes!

Saludos!


----------



## kurt

Que tal , estoy armando este amplificador, me falta el transformador, queria saber si este trafo va:
TRANSFORMADOR DE AUDIO DE 30+30VCA - 6A, lo compraria en Capital Federal (Argentina) ALAMTEC. A alguno sabe donde puedo comprar uno toroidal, por Capital?


----------



## Fogonazo

kurt dijo:


> Que tal , estoy armando este amplificador, me falta el transformador, queria saber si este trafo va:
> TRANSFORMADOR DE AUDIO DE 30+30VCA - 6A, lo compraria en Capital Federal (Argentina) ALAMTEC. A alguno sabe donde puedo comprar uno toroidal, por Capital?




http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## kurt

Gracias Fogonazo, tratare de conseguir uno toroidal, con 30+30V 6A, va bien? o tiene que tener más amperaje.


----------



## chacarock

mmmm 60*6= 360   para un ampli de 200watts con 280w de fuente bastaria, asi que iria bien ese trafito que queres pero capas que uno mas chiquito te ahorra unos pesitos que podes poner en otra cosa que te falte, saludos

mejor pasate por este tema
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## kurt

Muchas gracias Chacarock, lo estoy leyendo...
A tambien tengo pensado armarme las cajas (bafles) para este amplificador, y estube mirando este diseño:







con los siguientes componentes:

woofer selenium 12pw3
supertweeter selenium st304
driver selenium d250

este diseño esta bien para este amplificador?
alguno armo las cajas?


----------



## luisitoloco22

una duda: se podria bajar el nivel de ganancia e impedancia de este amplificador? es decir las r de 47k bajarlas un poco, por ejemplo 33k o 22k, se podria?


----------



## kurt

Hola gente, comentarles que voy a seguir con este proyecto, lo deje parado por un tiempo ya que trabajo en horario rotativo, la placa ya la tengo casi toda armada,falta soldar cables.., y un disipador para los 2SC2922, 2SC1216, 2SC1162 hice la ultima version, donde estan los 6 transistores, estube tratando de calcular cuanto calor disipan los 2SC2922 y 2SC1216, para no comprar un disipador ni tan chico ni tan grande, no se si esta bien, la Rda me da inferior a 0,37 ºC/W para el par con RL de 4 ohm ¿alguno hizo este calculo para 8 ohm?¿que modelo/codigo de disipador uso, usaron? Gracias, Slds...


----------



## pato2009

Una consulta es posible que utilice de TR de salida el par 2sd1047 y 2sb817 y con menos voltaje desde ya muchas gracias por sus respuestas ... el voltaje sera algo asi como 30+30 dc ...


----------



## tatajara

pato2009 dijo:


> Una consulta es posible que utilice de TR de salida el par 2sd1047 y 2sb817 y con menos voltaje desde ya muchas gracias por sus respuestas ... el voltaje sera algo asi como 30+30 dc ...



tendrias que fijarte en los datashets si tienen caracteristicas similares y disposicion de pines
saludos


----------



## Quercus

pato2009 dijo:


> Una consulta es posible que utilice de TR de salida el par 2sd1047 y 2sb817 y con menos voltaje desde ya muchas gracias por sus respuestas ... el voltaje sera algo asi como 30+30 dc ...



Esos transistores van bien hasta 60W que es lo dará aprox. a  4[/SIZE]Ω con ese voltaje.
  El que monte funcionaba bien con + - 27V por ahí no tendras problemas.
   En lo que tendras que tener cuidado, es  que sean originales, o que sean recuperados y estén bien comprobados.
   Saludos


----------



## pato2009

oks!! osea que no tengo ningun problema de lujo luego modifico la placa par estos tr (si es que es necesario) y la subo muchisimas gracias!! 
saluda atte PaTo


----------



## Quercus

No tienes que modificar nada, las patas tienen la misma distancia y distribucion si utilizas la version para 2sc5200/2sa1943.
Saludos


----------



## peproncal

hola una pregunta???
 si al amplificador le agrego una fuentes simetrica de 6 condensadores de 4700 uf a 50 y 1 puente de diodos 15 amper funcionara bien pues me bota esta fuente +81_0_-81 DC con un trafo 29-0-29 AC y que me dicen se quemara los transistores de salida que son los 2SC5200 y 2SA1943 o solo con una fuente simetrica 4 condensadores de 10 000 como dice tupolev


----------



## Fogonazo

peproncal dijo:


> hola una pregunta???
> si al amplificador le agrego una fuentes simetrica de 6 condensadores de 4700 uf a 50 y 1 puente de diodos 15 amper funcionara bien pues me bota esta fuente _*+81_0_-81 DC con un trafo 29-0-29 AC*_ y que me dicen se quemara los transistores de salida que son los 2SC5200 y 2SA1943 o solo con una fuente simetrica 4 condensadores de 10 000 como dice tupolev



  

Un transformador de 29-0-29 rectificado y filtrado te entrega unos ±40Vcc (Aproximadamente)


Tu consulta no se comprende


----------



## kurt

peproncal dijo:


> hola una pregunta???
> si al amplificador le agrego una fuentes simetrica de 6 condensadores de 4700 uf a 50 y 1 puente de diodos 15 amper funcionara bien pues me bota esta fuente +81_0_-81 DC con un trafo 29-0-29 AC y que me dicen se quemara los transistores de salida que son los 2SC5200 y 2SA1943 o solo con una fuente simetrica 4 condensadores de 10 000 como dice tupolev



Hola que tal, decis que te marca +-81vdc, REVISA  los cables de la salida del trafo a la placa de la fuente, que esten correctamente conectados (0v, 30vac, 30vac), y fijate si hiciste el puente, que hay en los diagramas de la fuente que subieron. A mi me paso lo mismo y era eso, con uno trafo de 30+30vac 6 A, me daba +-84vdc. fue error mio de armado...Slds


----------



## MFK08

Necesito una ayuda tengo un canal funcionando perfecto pero el otro me quema el transistor de la rama positiva cuando pruebo sin la serie, mientras tengo la lampara serie no ahi drama pero al sacarla me quema dicho tr por donde empiezo midiendo o que puede ser el causante?


----------



## Fogonazo

Ver el archivo adjunto 3596​
¿ Que es lo que se te quema ?


----------



## zopilote

Si es solo la rama positiva trata de medir los transistores 2N5401 (pines) y los 2SC1815 (sus hfe).


----------



## MFK08

Fogonazo lo que se me quema es el tr mj15003 (en mi circuito es un 2sc2922) sin la lampara serie funciono bien unos 10 min a bajo volumen fui subiendo gradualmente hasta que hiso un ruido en los parlantes y apague todo desolde los tr de potencia los medi y dicho tr estaba en corto.

Zopilote gracias, comienzo a medir dichos tr


----------



## Fogonazo

MFK08 dijo:


> Fogonazo lo que se me quema es el tr mj15003 (en mi circuito es un 2sc2922) sin la lampara serie funciono bien unos 10 min a bajo volumen fui subiendo gradualmente hasta que hiso un ruido en los parlantes y apague todo desolde los tr de potencia los medi y dicho tr estaba en corto.
> 
> Zopilote gracias, comienzo a medir dichos tr



¿ Pensaste en la posibilidad de que ese/esos transistores sean _falsos_ ?


----------



## jlpua

MFK08 dijo:


> muchas gracias por tu respuesta
> 
> este q mencionas es el que viene con el PCB wizard? si es asi lo tengo instalado y me gustaria probarlo....



Prueba circuitwizar que contiene circuito y pbc tiene algunos detalles en simulación en tiempo real pero para empezar creo que seria muy bueno por allí empece y me fue bien


----------



## MFK08

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Pensaste en la posibilidad de que ese/esos transistores sean _falsos_ ?




Si estoy pensando seriamente en esa posibilidad en su momento habia comprado 4 de cada uno de los tr de potencia pero no tenian pinta de truchos, lo raro es que el otro canal funciona perfecto.


----------



## MFK08

zopilote dijo:


> Si es solo la rama positiva trata de medir los transistores 2N5401 (pines) y los 2SC1815 (sus hfe).




Los hfe de los 1815 me dan 237 y 238, desolde todos los tr y los medi uno por uno Los 5401 estan bien los pines y los hfe 97 y 100, el 5551 lo sustitui por mpsa42 y el hfe me dio 126, los tip me dan un valor raro el tip29 me dio 72 y el tip30 150, estos valores estan bien?


Fogonazo te comento que lei en el post de tr falsificados que alguein tubo problemas con los mismo tr y que una de las prueba en los 2sc2922 era con un iman (en realidad en los de este tipo de encapsulados) y me lleve una sorpresa los 2sa no quedan pegados en el iman pero el 2sc si por lo que tengo .a fuerte sospecha de que sean truchos


----------



## junior3968

a tratar de hacerlo. espero que salga bien.


----------



## Cyborg16

Bueno, les quería mostrar el segundo de estos que hago y de pasada revivir el post porque es un circuito que vale la pena! El primero esta andando hace algunos años ya sin problemas. Este lo hice mono porque está destinado a un equipo de guitarra.

Saludos!


----------



## SKYFALL

Esta muy bueno, pienso que seria bueno que le colocaras algún aislante a la placa justo debajo de los disipadores de los drivers, para prevenir algún accidente.


----------



## Cyborg16

Bunas, tengo los siguientes problemas, quizás alguien me pueda ayudar.

1º: Al subir el volumen con el equipo conectado a una guitarra el cono del parlante se mueve de formas extrañas aún sin señal (como una senoidal de baja frecuencia pero medio aleatoria), se que a alguien le paso algo parecido pero no logro encontrarlo, igual por lo que me acuerdo era un problema con las masas y yo las puse en estrella bastante prolijas. ¿Puede que pase algo por el estilo por cables muy finos? usé calibre 18AWG para la alimentación.

2º. Los transistores se calientan bastante de "adelante", casi al punto de quemar inclusive cuando el disipador tiene una temperatura normal. Antes de que pregunten; si, estan puestos con grasa siliconada de ambos lados de la mica y bien apretados. Me suena que pueden no ser originales pero con un imán no se pegan (leí por acá que era una de las pruebas que se les podía hacer)

Desde ya gracias

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba

Por uñn lado los cables de alimentación deben estar acorde al consumo de corriente del equipo, si no se producen caidas de tensión, qu puede provocar que se desbalancee y el equlibro electrico se vaya de passeo

Si a eso le sumas problemas de masa


----------



## tupolev

Hola Cyborg16, porque has hecho el PCB al revés?

Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Porque del derecho es muy sencillo, habrá que complicarlo un poco, no ?.


----------



## Fogonazo

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Porque del derecho es muy sencillo, habrá que complicarlo un poco, no ?.



Como se decía en una empresa para la que trabajé:_* "Por que hacerlo sencillo, pudiendo hacerlo complicado y mucho mas caro"*_


Si realizó la PCB que figura en el tema y colocó los transistores de poder como muestra la imagen están *mal*.


----------



## Cyborg16

Por distracción, que vergüenza jaja. Ya tenía el archivo de corel del primero que hice y no se me ocurrió que estuviese mal. Igual verifique pin por pin de los transistores a que componentes iban para no hacer macanas. Y funcionar funciona, suena "bastante" bien, pero tengo ese problema en el cono. Fogonazo; si los tr de potencia estuviesen al revés no explotaría todo? 

Pd: confié en el vendedor cuando me dijo que podía reemplazar las resistencias de 0,47R por otras de 0,33 pero confío más en ustedes, puede traer problemas? La corriente de bias igual la setee en 200mA.

Gracias por las respuestas!


----------



## Fogonazo

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Por distracción, que vergüenza jaja. Ya tenía el archivo de corel del primero que hice y no se me ocurrió que estuviese mal. Igual verifique pin por pin de los transistores a que componentes iban para no hacer macanas. Y funcionar funciona, suena "bastante" bien, pero tengo ese problema en el cono. Fogonazo; si los tr de potencia estuviesen al revés no explotaría todo?
> 
> Pd: confié en el vendedor cuando me dijo que podía reemplazar las resistencias de 0,47R por otras de 0,33 pero confío más en ustedes, puede traer problemas? La corriente de bias igual la setee en 200mA.
> 
> Gracias por las respuestas!





Opinión sin mayor análisis: Creo que NO explota, pero tampoco trabajan.


----------



## Cyborg16

Gracias. Andar, anda, así que deben estar al derecho  y sobre lo otro alguna idea?


----------



## Fogonazo

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Gracias. Andar, anda, así que deben estar al derecho  y sobre lo otro alguna idea?



Puede que tenga sonido, pero los finales *no* trabajen y sean los driver´s los que lo hagan el trabajo pesado.
Si *no* hiciste la PCB en espejo, cualquier cosa puede estar pasando.


----------



## Cyborg16

Me olvide de aclarar eso, SI esta en espejo, los finales trabajan correctamente, tiene buen volumen (aunque no se si todo el que debería), cuando hace esas oscilaciones el parlante el amplificador sigue trabajando correctamente. (no termino de descartar que sea problema del pre). 
Lo estoy alimentando con un trafo de +/-32Vac x 3A, puente de 25A y 4700uF por rama. Según el post de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para audio tendría un rizado del 7% aprox. (todavía no lo pude medir y puedo haber metido la pata en las cuentas) 
Ahora estoy de viaje pero en cuanto vuelva subo fotos del montaje de la placa de la fuente. 

Saludos y gracias


----------



## cancerverus266

hola se pueden usar los transistores 2SD669 y 2SB649 en lugar de los tip 29/30.


----------



## Fogonazo

cancerverus266 dijo:


> hola se pueden usar los transistores 2SD669 y 2SB649 en lugar de los tip 29/30.



Y ¿ Que piensas sobre publicar los datasheet´s como para hacer una comparación sin tener que buscarlos ?


----------



## cancerverus266

lo siento fogonazo la pregunta era por que van 2 amplificadores de otros post que no me funcionaron y aun que reemplace los tip por los d/b no se soluciono el problemas y como en el amplificador de este hilo también uso los tip ,no quiero llevarme el 3er strike de por si ya me apachurre por los otros 2


----------



## cancerverus266

pues les diré que hasta a mi esposa le gusto como se oye este amplificador,funciona bien hasta ahora solo lo estoy probando con la lampara serie y carga de 4 ohms en ambos canales.
los detalles son los siguientes
-el par de tips de la derecha al ajustar el bias (lo ajuste con el preset) en ambas resistencias da la misma lectura de 20mV.
-el par de la izquierda el lado que tiene el tip con la franja dorada da 20mV y el que no la tiene da 18mV,es decir una diferencia de 2mV
todos estos tip 41/42 fueron adquiridos en sgemx solo que los últimos no estaban marcados con esa franja lo que me hizo dudar de ellos ya que en otros proyectos  tengo problemas de cc presente a la salida al subir el volumen.

--¿que tanto puede repercutir esta diferencia de voltaje ya en el funcionamiento del amplificador.?

comento esto de los tips para los que adquieren componentes en sgemx nos fijemos un poco mas a la hora de la compra,cabe mencionar que sgemx no se distingue por vender falsificaciones si no todo lo contrario pero no esta exento de ello

mas adelante lo probare sin la lampara y compartiré impresiones


----------



## cancerverus266

bueno así quedo montado sobre una placa y con 2 ventiladores en serie para alimentarlos desde la fuente.


----------



## cancerverus266

hola aquí presentando el traspaso del amplificador a un pcb realizado con dryfilm y ya poniéndole un poco mas de esfuerzo.
veo que van mas de 6 meses sin actividad,lo que me recuerda ¿creen que este tipo de amplificadores tienden a desparecer o sobrevivirán como los de válvulas?
lo pregunto por que donde consigo los componentes,prácticamente ya no venden de este tipo si no que están pasando a los clase d.
y están dejando de vender componentes para este tipo de amplificadores.en fin pruebo el amplificador y agregare el pcb (es el del autor de este post solo agregue unas borneras y di mas espacio para piezas)para quien tenga la curiosidad de armarlo


----------



## SKYFALL

Son buenos amplificadores y siempre y cuando existan sus componentes disponibles para construirlos estaran vigentes, igual a como sucede con las valvulas cada mercado tiene su demanda y los clase AB transistorizados no son la escepcion.

Los clase D toman fuerza pero aun les falta ganar mucho terreno para que puedan desplazar una topologia de construccion.


----------



## cancerverus266

hola los capacitores cerámicos de 36,5,68,180pf cual es el voltaje mínimo que deben soportar ya que después del temblor a qui en mexico donde normalmente compraba las piezas cerro,y solo consigo de 50v máximo (anteriormente los conseguia conseguían de 1000v, es una exageracion pero mas vale que sobre)


----------



## sergiocd62

cancerverus266 Como la fuente no supera los 50 voltios, tus condensadores de 50 voltios están mas que bien.


----------



## cancerverus266

gracias sergio un poco tarde vi tu comentario.
pues aquí la versión final de este amplificador,se escucha increíble.
bias lo deje en 40mA y offset oscila entre 3mV fue mas fácil el ajuste con el cambio de los preset.
el cel no es muy bueno pero les dejo un corto video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsyMl9zAcRE&feature=youtu.be

esperemos que aun le interese a alguien armarlo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tupolev dijo:


> Que te gusta el de 4 capacitores, pués aqui lo tienes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saludos


Hola!
Recien veo este post que he citado y les digo que tengan cuidado con el esquemático si pretenden hacer un PCB diferente. El PCB propuesto está OK, pero no coincide con el esquemático...que está mal en la parte de generacion de los +24V.
Los dos capacitores de la rama de +24V NO DEBEN estar conectados a la línea de +42V sino a GND. Si no lo hacen así puede no "arrancar" el 7824 cuando enciendan la fuente...o peor aún, pueden volar por que no tienen diodos de proteccion


----------

